# Stone chip repair or respray?



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

I own a Mini Cooper S in Laser Blue which came from the dealer with some chips to the drivers door which they badly filled with crayon like material and then paint and also a chip to the roof just in front of the panoramic sunroof.

They have always bothered me so I would like them sorting and guess the whole drivers door needs spraying and also the whole front roof section unless it can be blended in quite easily?

I have also got 1 chip on my passenger door if that can be blended in some how and some stone chips on the bonnet.

I can take photos of all areas if it helps but I was wondering if there is any way of touching up the areas and then having a proper detailing session on the car to make it look its best rather than just go to a bodyshop and paint the whole panels affected.

I am modding the mini to about 280bhp and don’t want the paintwork to let it down so would like to get it back to new some time this summer.


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

In general, stone chips shouldn't require the panels to be resprayed.
You can bring them up nicely with a decent touch up kit, I use paints4u kits. 
Follow their instructions with the paint, always fill the lacquer just over the chip depth and then when it's hardened and dried, sand it down flat with the rest of the panel and then get the machine polisher on it :thumb:

Here is a useful post about stone chips;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Will try and then if all else fails a respray will be required.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Another DIY to consider is chipex dot couk they have a £50 package that appears very much better than the awful Halfords tried and doesn't match paint.

If you don't fancy DIY and your stone pebble dash is not showing rust then Chipsaway dot couk will come and touch up and magic the blemishes away for you at vastly less than a respray for the door. Even then you going to save huge money on not respraying the roof. Labour for that will be a bit tasty. Chips come to the home, or work place too. You dont have to loose the car for a couple of days. All adds up to lots of money saved. Rib


----------

